# [syslog&tty]Cursore del prompt 18 righe sopra...

## ginetto

.....praticamente:

Visivamente è tutto al suo posto, quello che scrivo ecc ecc.. solamente il cursore sta 18 righe sopra (i caratteri che scrivo però stanno sulla riga giusta!).

Mi è successo su 2 pc differenti, entrambi con kernel 2.6.16 (uno con sorgenti gentoo l'altro con suspend2)

Non sono riuscito a trovare documentazione su come risolvere.

Potete aiutarmi ?

Grazie in anticipo

ps: non so cosa postare, ditemi voi cosa volete vedereLast edited by ginetto on Wed Jun 07, 2006 10:15 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *ginetto wrote:*   

> ps: non so cosa postare, ditemi voi cosa volete vedere

 

uno screenshot  :Laughing:  scusa, non ho saputo resistere ...

Scherzi a parte, il problema lo hai in consolle o sotto X ?

----------

## Onip

provato a muovere il mouse? magari quello che vedi è il cursore di gpm...

Byez

----------

## ginetto

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *ginetto wrote:*   ps: non so cosa postare, ditemi voi cosa volete vedere 
> 
> uno screenshot  scusa, non ho saputo resistere ...
> 
> Scherzi a parte, il problema lo hai in consolle o sotto X ?

 

 :Razz:   :Smile:   :Razz:  Te lo posto anche (una foto...), ma non credo che renderebbe l'idea....  :Razz: 

X non l'ho nemmeno emerso.....ho giusto giusto finito l'installazione base

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> provato a muovere il mouse? magari quello che vedi è il cursore di gpm... 

 

Il mouse in console non l'ho configurato  :Sad: 

Provo a fare un'esempio di come vedo una 20ina di righe:

```
gebook@root#

gebook@root#

 ebook@root#_                    <-- lettera "g" assente, cursore posizionato dopo il "#"

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#

gebook@root#                      <-- il cursore dovrebbe essere qui, infatti se scrivo le lettere appaiono qui, e il cursore, 18 righe sopra "segue" la digitazione...
```

Oppure, mettiamo che creo un file a casaccio con nano:

```
nano -w pippo
```

il cursore non è alla prima riga... ma se do "invio" per 18 vole allora appare (alla prima riga, ma se scrivo sono 18 righe sotto...)

 :Confused: 

EDIT

Trovato! è il pacchetto syslog-ng che causa l'artifatto   :Exclamation: 

Ho notato che il difetto iniziava a presentarlo con il caricamento del syslog, l'ho rimosso dall'avvio automatico:

```
 rc-update del syslog-ng default
```

... riavviato e il cursore non fa piu i capricci.Last edited by ginetto on Wed May 03, 2006 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh anche io ho syslog-ng e non ho questo problema...

diciamo che hai aggirato l'errore (eliminando tra l'altro il logger degl eventi del sistema... pensi sia saggio?), non risolto...

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> beh anche io ho syslog-ng e non ho questo problema...
> 
> diciamo che hai aggirato l'errore (eliminando tra l'altro il logger degl eventi del sistema... pensi sia saggio?), non risolto...

 

sono d'accordo con Cazzantonio. Non mi pare che il problema sia risolto, dato che è viene disabilitato il logger di sistema (fondamentale, oserei dire).

Poi mi fa strano che il logger dia questo effetto speciale... molto curioso...

luigi

----------

## ginetto

sisi lo so! mica lo lascio così  :Razz: 

Adesso riesco a lavorarci e vedo di risolvere il problema, prima era un po un casino  :Razz: 

Appena risolto posto il risultato  :Smile: 

EDIT

Allora, lanciando manualmente il syslog il problema si presenza immediatamente (il cursore skizza su di 18 righe)

Se scrivo qualcosa e poi torno indietro con la freccia, dove ci sta il cursore viene clonato quello che ho scritto   :Confused: 

----------

## grentis

Hai per caso modificato la configurazione di syslog?

----------

## ginetto

Nono, emerso, aggiunto al runlevel default, riavvio (di fine installazione gentoo)....

Boh mi sembra tutto apposto... sto spulciando i vari forum ma per ora non ho trovato nulla

```
/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf
```

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options {

            chain_hostnames(off);

            sync(0);

            # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log STATS line

            # to the file every 10 minutes. That's pretty ugly after a while.

            # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

            # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

            stats(43200);

};

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };
```

```
emerge -av syslog-ng
```

```
These are the packages that i would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.9  -hardened (-selinux) -static +tcpd
```

----------

## ginetto

Niente  :Sad: 

Non riesco a venirne fuori, ho provato anche ad emergere la versione ~x86 (1.6.10), ma non cambia nulla.

Se lancio X e lo richiudo il problema sparisce.....  :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## comio

 *ginetto wrote:*   

> Niente 
> 
> Non riesco a venirne fuori, ho provato anche ad emergere la versione ~x86 (1.6.10), ma non cambia nulla.
> 
> Se lancio X e lo richiudo il problema sparisce.....  

 

una cosa stranissima...

prova a cambiare la destinazione dei msg in console mettendo il comento su /dev/tty12

```

#  destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

```

prova...

luigi

----------

## ginetto

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a cambiare la destinazione dei msg in console mettendo il comento su /dev/tty12
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Commentata la destinazione su /dev/tty12, decommentata quella su /dev/console:

Il cursore rimane al suo posto e viene visualizzato il log in console   :Very Happy: 

Quindi il problema è in /dev/tty12 ?

----------

## comio

 *ginetto wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> prova a cambiare la destinazione dei msg in console mettendo il comento su /dev/tty12
> 
> ```
> ...

 

magari è un problema di diritti. fai un:

```

ls -al /dev/tty12

```

ciao

----------

## ginetto

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> magari è un problema di diritti. fai un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

eccolo:

```
gemulo d # ls -al /dev/tty12

crw-rw---- 1 root tty 4, 12  3 mag 14:15 /dev/tty12

```

ps: non so, so niubbo magari dico una cavolata, comunque, se syslog-ng è nel runlevel default il problema lo presenta in fase di caricamento, prima del login

ps2: può avere a che fare con qualcosa che ho sbagliato a impostare nel kernel ?

ciao e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Prova a cambiare versione di syslog.

O alla peggio, temporaneamente, prova  a cambiare logger.

Usi framebuffer?

----------

## ginetto

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Prova a cambiare versione di syslog.
> 
> O alla peggio, temporaneamente, prova  a cambiare logger.
> 
> Usi framebuffer?

 

Ciao

Ho gia provato sia la stable (di partenza) che ~x86

```
gemulo d # emerge -p syslog-ng

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.10

```

Uso framebuffer:

dmesg

```
gemulo d # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 (root@gemulo) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 PREEMPT Thu May 4 02:32:39 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dfec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dfec000 - 000000000dfef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dfef000 - 000000000dfff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dfff000 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 57324

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 53228 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f6850

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7VC     0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0dfec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7VC     0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0dfec100

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7VC     0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0dfec040

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7VC     0x30303031 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0dfec080

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7VC     0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

Processor #4 6:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 0e000000:f0c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-24@75

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1312.087 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 223120k/229296k available (1762k kernel code, 5624k reserved, 494k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2626.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=1313413)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Duron(tm) Processor stepping 01

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 935k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0c70, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region e800-e80f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xe800-0xe80f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xe200-0xe27f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ef000000-efefffff

  PREFETCH window: eff00000-f7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Enabling Via external APIC routing

vesafb: S3 Incorporated., Savage4, Rev B (OEM: S3 Incorporated. Savage4)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:78f8

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7985, set palette = c00c79eb

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 81 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xce880000, using 15000k, total 32768k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: WDC WD300BB-77AUA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: CD-ROM 56X/AKH, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58633344 sectors (30020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=58168/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 192kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PCI1 USB0 USB1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.2, from 12 to 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.3, from 12 to 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB Trackball as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Trackball] on usb-0000:00:07.2-2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xce86e000, 00:e0:18:b8:26:ad, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:8000000@f0000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

cannot request PCI regions

savagefb: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -16

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: ONLINE YUNTO as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [ONLINE YUNTO] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1

```

info:

```
gemulo d # emerge info

Portage 2203-svn (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X acpi apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cli crypt cups curl dbus dri eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fbcon foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl hpijs idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lcms libg++ libwww logitech_mouse mad mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime rar readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib video_cards_savagefb linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-24@75

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r3

```

EDIT

Ho rimosso syslog-ng e ho emerso metalog, con quest'ultimo non ho problemi.

Così si fa prima  :Smile: 

grazie a tutti ugualmente per l'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

ho appena finito di installare gentoo su di un portatile.

ho aggiunto il framebuffer e da qual momento ho il cursore sfasato, nel senso che non è mai dove scrivo veramente, più che altro credo sia un problema di refresh. 

il cursore sta al suo posto fino quasi alla fine del caricamento di gentoo ma poco prima di arrivare al prompt si ferma

non so se mi sono spiagata...se si, qualcuno ha consigli in merito da darmi?

grazie

----------

## Wise

Ciao

hai visto questo:[syslog]Cursore del prompt 18 righe sopra.. ->[metalog] ?

è una cosa assurda ma succede anche a me  :Smile: 

solo che non mi da fastidio perche in console mi loggo e poi faccio partire X...

Buona fortuna!

----------

## luna80

si direi che è lo stesso problema....non avevo ancora scoperto che era colpa di syslog-ng.

in ogni caso a me il problema lo fa soltanto con il framebuffer, senza va tutto senza problem.

non so se sia legato ma mi sono accorta di un altro problema....che se avvio X e poi voglio tornare sulla console non posso, ho uno schermo nero e basta (ho provato tutte le tty, nessuna reagisce)

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da luna80 con questo visto che lei stessa afferma che il problema è molto simile.

Grazie Wise per la segnalazione  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da luna80 con questo visto che lei stessa afferma che il problema è molto simile.
> 
> Grazie Wise per la segnalazione 

 

infatti volevo scrivere di mergiarlo...ma poi mi son detta che l'avreste fatto cmq   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho riscontrato anche io questo problema.... veramente strano...

se uno riesce a trovare una soluzione senza decommentare la destinazione sulla tty12 faccia un fischio   :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se uno riesce a trovare una soluzione senza decommentare la destinazione sulla tty12 faccia un fischio  

 

che raggiro è? cosa si dovrebbe fare?

----------

## ginetto

Ciao  :Smile: 

Allora non sono il solo ad avere questo problema  :Smile:  la cosa mi conforta  :Smile: 

Attualmente sto continuando ad usare metalog invece di syslog-ng e non ho avuto altri problemi di quel tipo.

Non ho provato a togliere il framebuffer per vedere se syslog continuava a fare le bizze, però posso dirti che

su entrambi i pc ho provato sia VESA-TNG, sia il frambuffer proprietario della scheda video (savagefb nel pc e sisfb nel NB)

continuando a riscontrare il problema.

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> che raggiro è? cosa si dovrebbe fare?

 

questo:

 *comio wrote:*   

> prova a cambiare la destinazione dei msg in console mettendo il comento su /dev/tty12
> 
> ```
> #  destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };
> ```
> ...

 

ciao ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> che raggiro è? cosa si dovrebbe fare?

 

Non so ma se leggi sopra sembra che togliendo questa destinazione dal file di conf di syslog-ng tutto torni a posto... ignoro ancora il motivo.

Io sostanzialmente butto sulla tty12 i messaggi della console  e su tty11 quelli del kernel:

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ cat /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

options { long_hostnames(off); sync(0); };

#source where to read log

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); };

source kernsrc { file("/proc/kmsg"); };

#define destinations

destination authlog { file("/var/log/auth.log"); };

destination syslog { file("/var/log/syslog"); };

destination cron { file("/var/log/cron.log"); };

destination daemon { file("/var/log/daemon.log"); };

destination kern { file("/var/log/kern.log"); };

destination kernel_all { file("/dev/tty11"); };

destination lpr { file("/var/log/lpr.log"); };

destination user { file("/var/log/user.log"); };

destination mail { file("/var/log/mail.log"); };

destination mailinfo { file("/var/log/mail.info"); };

destination mailwarn { file("/var/log/mail.warn"); };

destination mailerr { file("/var/log/mail.err"); };

destination newscrit { file("/var/log/news/news.crit"); };

destination newserr { file("/var/log/news/news.err"); };

destination newsnotice { file("/var/log/news/news.notice"); };

destination debug { file("/var/log/debug"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

destination console { usertty("root"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

destination xconsole { pipe("/dev/xconsole"); };

destination firewall { file("/var/log/firewall.log"); };

#create filters

filter f_auth { facility(auth); };

filter f_authpriv { facility(auth, authpriv); };

filter f_syslog { not facility(authpriv, mail); };

filter f_cron { facility(cron); };

filter f_daemon { facility(daemon); };

filter f_kern { facility(kern); };

filter f_lpr { facility(lpr); };

filter f_mail { facility(mail); };

filter f_user { facility(user); };

filter f_debug { not facility(auth, authpriv, news, mail); };

filter f_messages { level(info..warn) 

        and not facility(auth, authpriv, mail, news); };

filter f_emergency { level(emerg); };

filter f_info { level(info); };

filter f_notice { level(notice); };

filter f_warn { level(warn); };

filter f_crit { level(crit); };

filter f_err { level(err); };

filter f_failed { match("failed"); };

filter f_denied { match("denied"); };

filter f_firewall { match ("FW:"); };

#connect filter and destination

log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(authlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_syslog); destination(syslog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(cron); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(daemon); };

log { source(kernsrc); filter(f_kern); destination(kern); };

log { source(src); filter(f_lpr); destination(lpr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_user); destination(user); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_info); destination(mailinfo); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_warn); destination(mailwarn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_err); destination(mailerr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_debug); destination(debug); };

log { source(src); filter(f_messages); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); filter(f_emergency); destination(console); };

log { source(kernsrc); filter(f_firewall); destination(firewall); };

#default log

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

log { source(kernsrc); destination(kernel_all); };

```

Vedo lo spostamento del cursore all'avvio appena viene caricato syslog-ng... appena appare il prompt il cursore torna al suo posto quindi non è una cosa terribilmente fastidiosa   :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   che raggiro è? cosa si dovrebbe fare? 
> 
> Non so ma se leggi sopra sembra che togliendo questa destinazione dal file di conf di syslog-ng tutto torni a posto... ignoro ancora il motivo.
> 
> Io sostanzialmente butto sulla tty12 i messaggi della console  e su tty11 quelli del kernel:
> ...

 

ho fatto come te ma a me non funge...stesso problema...

boh...domani ci guardo ancora dietro,...oggi non è giornata mi va tutto storto   :Confused: 

----------

## ginetto

Ciao  :Smile: 

Ho fatto una piccola prova, (rimosso metalog e riemerso syslog-ng x86) spostando l'output dei messaggi su tty11 anzichè tty12:

syslog-ng.conf

```

options {

        chain_hostnames(off);

        sync(0);

        stats(43200);

};

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty11"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

```

.....su entrambi i pc....

Il cursore rimane al posto giusto, anche al caricamento di syslog!  :Very Happy: 

La cosa strana è che l'output del syslog è si su tty11.... ma anche su tty12  :Confused: 

----------

## luna80

 *ginetto wrote:*   

> Ciao 
> 
> Ho fatto una piccola prova, (rimosso metalog e riemerso syslog-ng x86) spostando l'output dei messaggi su tty11 anzichè tty12:
> 
> syslog-ng.conf
> ...

 

si così funziona anche a me...però ora dobbiamo capire perchè a noi succede mentre ad altri no...

se scopro qualcosa faccio sapere, per intanto grazie sia a te che a cazzantonio

----------

## Cazzantonio

cioè in pratica è come se la tty11 fosse riprodotta sulla 12?

si potrebbe guardare in udev oppure nel kernel... che altro c'è di coinvolto nella gestione delle tty?

----------

## luna80

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> cioè in pratica è come se la tty11 fosse riprodotta sulla 12?
> 
> si potrebbe guardare in udev oppure nel kernel... che altro c'è di coinvolto nella gestione delle tty?

 

senza dubbio c'entra anche il framebuffer, se avvio senza framebuffer il problema non c'è

----------

## Cazzantonio

boh non ho provato...

----------

## ginetto

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> cioè in pratica è come se la tty11 fosse riprodotta sulla 12?

 

Esattamente  :Smile: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> si potrebbe guardare in udev oppure nel kernel...

 

udev

```
gemulo d # grep tty /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

KERNEL=="pty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",     OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[pqrstuvwxyzabcdef][0123456789abcdef]", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",     OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcs*",                 NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",                 OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="vcsa*",                NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",                 OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty",                  NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666",    OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9]",             NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",                 OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="tty[0-9][0-9]",        NAME="%k", GROUP="tty",                 OPTIONS="last_rule"

KERNEL=="console",              NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0600"

KERNEL=="ptmx",                 NAME="%k", GROUP="tty", MODE="0666"

# tty devices

KERNEL=="ttyS[0-9]*",   NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/%n", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="ippp0",        NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="isdn*"         NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="dcbri*",       NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ircomm*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="tty"
```

Nel kernel ho dato un'occhiata veloce, ma non ho visto nulla a riguardo, appena ho un po più di tempo guardo meglio.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> che altro c'è di coinvolto nella gestione delle tty?

 

 :Shocked:  ...ehmm...(scena muta  :Embarassed:  )....non lo so  :Embarassed:   (faccio qualche ricerca, vedo se trovo qualcosa)

ciao ciao

----------

## luna80

io ho novità...

il problema arriva da consolefont che viene di solito avviato al boot runlevel

ho provato a spostare consolefont nel runlevel di default e tutto funziona correttamente senza apporate modifiche al file di conf di syslog...come "raggiro" mi piace di più...

----------

## =DvD=

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io ho novità...
> 
> il problema arriva da consolefont che viene di solito avviato al boot runlevel
> 
> ho provato a spostare consolefont nel runlevel di default e tutto funziona correttamente senza apporate modifiche al file di conf di syslog...come "raggiro" mi piace di più...

 

Questo e' interessante

----------

## ginetto

Confermo!

Ho reimpostato l'output di syslog su tty12 e il caricamento di consolefont sul runlevel default (e battery) anzichè boot e funziona anche a me.

La butto li, scusate se sparo una cretinata, ho notato che con questa operazione consolefont viene caricato dopo syslog (mentre normalmente viene caricato prima), potrebbe dipendere da questo ?   :Question: 

ps: faccio una piccola rettifica dei post precedenti: spostando l'output di syslog da tty12 a tty11 finchè non riavvio si presenta l'effetto "clone" dalla tty11 alla tty12, ma dopo un riavvio la tty12 sparisce proprio. 

E poi volevo confermare quello che dice luna80, che in qualche maniera centra anche il framebuffer, rimuovendolo (su 3 pc ho riscontrato il problema, e su tutti e 3 ho fatto queste prove) tutto funziona come deve.

ciao ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Sisì, è successo anche a me di recente, in effetti avevo smandruppato con consolefonts... ma poi ho sistemato. Comunque ho raggirato il bacarozzo levando il framebuffer, tanto sto bene attento a non incasinarmi X e se poi devo andare da tty pace!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drumpaul

Se vi può interessare io avevo lo stesso problema è ho notato, prima di leggere il thread, quindi senza applicare nessuna delle vostre indicazioni, che switchand da una console all'altra il cursore si risistema subito.

In sostanza appena avviato il pc basta fare alt+F2 poi alt+F1 e magia il cursore ritorna al posto giusto...

Boh magari può aiutarvi a capire meglio cosa succede a sto cursure

PS

la mia situazione è identica a quelle descritte in questo thread

----------

## Cazzantonio

provate a fare un bug report...

----------

